# Big Bass On Crescent!



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

So i thought i would write this while i was still on my adrenaline high. 

After a great day spent with the family, swimming the lake, and playing in the yard, i decided to throw the fly for a few minutes.

About 50ft in front of my dock, the last hard rain and winds was so kind as to deposit a large tree limb. Its only tell tail was a twig poking up from the water. After a great cast and a few pops of my dark green and black bass popper...WHAM!!! Set the hook and it was on. After the first jump i knew i had something much larger than my past fish. This big girl nearly took me through all my backing. At one point i was wondering if i even had enough line for her. But right at the end he calmed down and i was able to work her back to the dock. After cutting the line, snapping a quick picture, and letting my little girl see her, i set her back to the open water. I did not weigh here but i would guess she was 4-5lbs maybe? I like the fact that i had a boat on both sides of my dock fishing spinning reels when i caught this one. Makes you feel good. 









Here's a picture of my dock and back yard so you can see how short of a distance it was. I dont want anyone thinking i was making the fish suffer. She was released safely. Thanks for everyone here for your advise on fly fishing. I want to say that this one was owed to you all. THANKS!


----------



## Fly Samurai (Apr 25, 2010)

Matt, how DARE you torture that poor bass by dragging her all over the place! If I recall correctly that dock is almost a mile from your house! I bet you even let your daughter and dog play with her for a while to boot! Nice catch, you obviously have been working on your cast, good job. In case you don't recognize my "new name", give me a call so I can get you the vice. I will even show you an easy and great new popper you can tie up yourself. Again congrats on a nice catch!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a gooden!!! I bet it was a blast on the fly gear!!!! CONGRATS!:toast


----------

